# Looking for female in Tucson



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

I've about given up on changing Gus' view of people but I think he might be happier with a mate. Unlike my first pigeon, he clearly knows he's a bird and we aren't. They could live together on the screened porch and come and go into the house when it was too hot/cold. 

Flying isn't a requirement but I don't know whether she'd find it frustrating since Gus spends a lot of time up on cupboards and things and though I could lift her up to be with him I'd worry about her falling.

If she liked people too that would be a bonus. If not, maybe they would have a baby that did. I really miss having a pigeon that enjoys hanging out with me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kind consideration on getting Gus a mate.

I had to go back and read some of your past posts to get some history. 

Since Gus was the male of the two babies you had, it is typical behavior of a male bird who is hand raised. The hen is usually the more passive and friendly bird and the male's usually go thru that teen-age rebellious stage and are territorial. He will mellow a bit but he is just adapting to life that he was given. Sounds like a wonderful bird.

I think it would be wonderful for him to have a mate, he will enjoy the company, and have a fulfilled life, but he will be more territorial about defending his mate, nest and territory. He will also be more bonded to the mate and less to you, if that is a probelm.

You should eventually provide a large nest box with bowl that is secure and safe from predators, with a front. It could be a large cage that is covered to keep drafts of air out. If you allow him free fright of your porch, he will become territorial of the whole porch and let you know when you enter.

Are you looking for any particular specifics on potential adoptee hen, hand raised?


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for your kind consideration on getting Gus a mate.
> 
> I had to go back and read some of your past posts to get some history.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. We can, of course, build them any kind of house they need. But what I was thinking of using is a kitchen cupboard (left over from a remodel). One of the short ones that go above the frig. With that one door could be open and the other closed for a more secure feeling. The porch is about 30' long and 10' wide. We actually have an even larger, fully enclosed (small-holed chicken wire) garden area that I thought about using but I'd worry that rattle- and bull-snakes would be persistent enough to find their way in, no matter how secure I thought I'd made it.

I don't think its possible for him to become any less bonded to me. As near as I can tell he sees me as the one he grudgingly has to accept food from and come to when he wants some bath water run.

Being territorial shouldn't be a problem. He already is about some areas; the bedpost, the top of the pie-safe, a chair at the end of the hall, the top of the kitchen cupboards are all his right now. My first pigeon (no band, arrived out of nowhere and adopted us) laid claim to the whole 7 acres. Since I was his mate I was allowed anywhere but the rest of the family got used to being driven out of certain chairs, away from my computer, off my side of the bed etc etc.

I don't really know enough about breeds to have any specifics in mind. Perhaps one who had a positive view of humans would be better so Gus couldn't immediately pass on his anti-people philosophy. He's recently started picking up potential nest materials and testing them but after a few minutes he just drops them. (My bird used to build nests around my computer mouse and then try and hatch it. I finally bought him his own mouse so I could use the computer without having a family squabble.)

Anyway, fingers crossed, I'm sure the right girl is out there somewhere.


----------

